# Tackle Warehouse America.



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/

Anyone shop there? Seems they have some pretty decent deals, and even with the shipping cost you would come off better than if you purchased from some of the shops over here.

Tacklewarehouse
Abu Garcia Revo S - $99 + $40 shipping = $139

Motackle 
Abu Garcia Revo S - $179 + Shipping

It seems the stuff thats not on sale is roughly the same price as what we could expect here, but when they reduce the prices they really take a lot off.

No affiliation, just wanted to know if anyone had any experience in dealing with these guys.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I've bought a fair few hard body lures from TW USA. Relatively easy to deal with depending on the size of your order. Once you go over a certain amount they used to do a one off credit authorisation check which involved me having to verify a small charge in US dollars and get back to them (I think if the order goes over $200). Given time zone differences it took about 3 or 4 days to sort out, but in the end, once it's done. its done. It took about a week for my items to arrive.

I see a lot of people getting around with the Team Daiwa Fuego from TW (USA) which I'm led to believe is just a yankie Luvias. So plenty of others are using them.

They are pretty easy to communicate with and it's nice to hear that at least one other country has as many problems dealing with O.S.P as Australian companies do.

The only issue you'll run into if buying a reel from them is warranty issues (should you have any issues). Under the ACL, there is no obligation for Pure Fishing Australia as distributors of Abu Garcia products to honor any warranty claims.

I'll be putting in another order to them soon.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Good as gold, have bought a few reels off them in the past. Specials are fantastic


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

I bought a reel off them and they were pretty helpful as the website was difficult at the time to specify the size selection. I believe they have fixed this. And they sell quality stuff.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheers for the advice guys. Not after anything in particular from them at the moment but with the massive price reductions they were offering I thought it best to check and see if they were any good.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have their specials page bookmarked and check it regularly. I have only ever bought one reel off them but it was quick and easy to get and saved some dollars.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I've bought a bit of stuff from tackle warehouse, prices were fantastic (generally half of AUS domestic prices) but I was stung on the shipping (they insisted on using Fedex which from memory was around $45). Might be worthwhile trying to get a few guys together for an order to make the shipping charges more reasonable.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

bought rods, reels and lures all arived AOK.

I was a bit worried about the credit card thing at the start but I called them to discuss it.

Postage is $50 but if you get some mates together it makes it all worth while.

cheers,

S


----------



## Gozz (Jan 30, 2011)

I've bought 3 reels of them and had no problems. 
One of the reels was the USA version of the Luvias which they call the fuego which they had on sale for $164. 
I just wish I bought more.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Gozz said:


> I've bought 3 reels of them and had no problems.


That was then. I tried them this morning with a small order (Paypal).

This email comes back...

"Hello Trevor,

We must have a signed authorization form, along with copies of your photo identification before processing your order. Please print the attached document, complete the information with your signature, and send it back to us as an e-mail attachment along with copies of your photo identification. If you do not have access to a printer, a hand-written copy of the authorization form is acceptable. Once we receive this information your order will be processed."

Sincerely,

Tackle Warehouse
Online Services dem

Now I can't do any of the above, so will cross them off my list.

trev


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Hey Trev, it used to just be a credit card authorisation. I guess they've stepped up there fraud detection system. I hope I don't have to go through it again. But in saying that, most of the reels I've shown an interest in lately have been through Japanese fishing stores, not US based stores. eBay is another option. HB lures especially tend to be so cheap on there.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BrettoQLD said:


> Hey Trev, it used to just be a credit card authorisation. I guess they've stepped up there fraud detection system. I hope I don't have to go through it again.


Nup, not any more Brett.

And Paypal is secure, and I have used it repeatedly to buy stuff, in fact several lure purchases from 3 different suppliers in the USA in the past 5 days. None of them wanted any of this stuff, which to me is just impossible (I don't even have a printer, let alone emailing ID photos etc). They may be being extra security conscious, but for a simple customer like me who can't do any of that stuff, no go. I'll go eslewhere.

trev


----------



## Gozz (Jan 30, 2011)

Gozz said:


> I've bought 3 reels of them and had no problems.
> One of the reels was the USA version of the Luvias which they call the fuego which they had on sale for $164.
> I just wish I bought more.


Far out I didn't have to do anything like that.

As a matter of fact I rang a kayak store in the states and paid for a hobie outback and didn't get asked for any extra info.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Gozz said:


> I've bought 3 reels of them and had no problems.
> One of the reels was the USA version of the Luvias which they call the fuego which they had on sale for $164.
> I just wish I bought more.


Seems to be a lucrative market for the fuego's. Ive recently seen guys selling them second hand for $210 on other aussie forums. Funny, when you consider you can get them new for $130 delivered.


----------

